# strange locusts, are they ok?



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

i got some locusts this morning that are orange and black? never seen them before? are they safe for my beardies? just a different kind?


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

What colour is the egg crate thats in the box


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

the normal grey type of colour, no holes like theve eaten it?
ill post some photos 2 secs


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

oh,just that i have found when they eat the coloured ones the dye can change their colours


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

here:


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

Strange,never seen them before,sorry cant help


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never seen that before as my locusts are green and black

Gemma


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

They will be perfectly fine. Somebody a while ago had a black one with red eyes and decided to keep it instead of feeding it.

There are numeours species of locusts available, its just the 2 "common" types are either the standard Desert Locusts or the Austrailian Plague Locust


American desert locust _Schistocerca americana_
Australian plague locust _Chortoicetes terminifera_
Bombay locust _Nomadacris succincta_
Brown locust _Locustana pardalina_
Desert locust _Schistocerca gregaria_
Italian locust _Calliptamus italicus_
Migratory locust _Locusta migratoria_
Moroccan locust _Dociostaurus maroccanus_
Red locust _Nomadacris septemfasciata_
Rocky Mountain locust _Melanoplus spretus_ – extinct
Spur-throated locust, _Australis procera_ - Australia
Tree locusts _Anacridium_ spp.
_Anacridium aegyptium_
_Anacridium melanorhodon_
_Anacridium wernerellum_


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I believe I read a thread before about someone who had a melanistic locust, turns out that it was infact another species of locust instead which can be mixed up, so just gutload and feed as normal : victory:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

thank you, i thought it might be dieseased or something!


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

They are _Locusta migratoria, _common name migratory locusts. I am after some !! 

They are excellent feeders just a little smaller when adult than the normal kind. They are commonly bred in mainland Europe and generally are only seen in the Uk when Uk suppliers are short and have to buy in extras. 

If you want to swap for some dubia roaches or similar or just sell me some please let me know. 

You should feed them grass, not cabbage before feeding them to your beardies.


----------

